# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  PRIAS - Prostate Cancer Research International Active Surveillance

## LowRoad

Hier möchte ich über eine Active Surveillance Studie berichten, die ausgehend von der PSA-Diagnose Studie ERSPC, versucht hat die unbefriedigende Übertherapieproblematik durch eine Active-Surveillance Strategie zu überwinden. Gestartet wurde sie 2006 an der Erasmus Universität (Rotterdam, The Netherlands). In den folgenden Jahren haben sich dann auch einige Kliniken andere Länder beteiligt. Die PRIAS Studie schloss insgesamt etwa 5300 Männer aus 18 Ländern ein:



Heute, 10 Jahre nach dem Start dieser Studie, wurde von Bokhorst und Kollegen im _"European Urology"_[1] ein erstes Zwischenergebnis präsentiert.

Eingeschlossen wurden Männer, die der klassischen Niedrigrisikogruppe zuzuordnen waren:

Stadium ≤T2cmax. 2 positive Biopsiestanzen (Anzahl der Stanzen jee nach Prostatvolumen: <40cc:8, 40-60cc: 10, >60cc: 12 Stanzen)Gleason Grad ≤6PSA ≤10ng/ml und eine PSA Dichte von ≤0.2ng/ml je ml Prostatavolumen 

Die aktive Überwachung verlangte eine PSA Kontrolle alle 3 Monate, eine Tastuntersuchung alle 6 Monate. Kontrollbiopsien waren nach 1, 4 und 7 Jahren fällig. Bei kurzer PSA Verdopplungszeit wurde die Rebiospierate erhöht.

Wurden im Laufe der Zeit die oben genannten Einschlusskriterien verletzt, musste der Patient die Aktive Überwachung zugunsten einer anderen Therapieform abbrechen. Nach 5 bzw. 10 Jahren waren das 52% bzw. 73%. Nicht alle davon wegen Verletzung der Einschlusskriterien, manche kamen auch mit der mentalen Belastung nicht klar, oder verließen die Studie aus anderen, unbekannten Gründen.

Interessant ist nun die Feststellung, dass etwa 1/3 der Patienten, die eine radikale Prostatektomie als Therapieform wegen Verletzung der AS Kriterien gewählt hatten, in der postoperativen Pathologie keine Situation vorgefunden wurde, die einen Abbruch der AS Strategie verlangen oder nahelegen würde. In den meisten Fällen waren es mehr als zwei positive Stanzen, oder eine Verkürzung der PSA Verdopplungszeit unter 3 Jahre.

Dies ist nun wieder weniger überraschend, wo wir ja mittlerweile alle wissen, dass reine schablonenhaftes Biopsieren durchaus unterschiedliche Areale treffen, oder eben verfehlen kann. Weiterhin ist uns auch klar, dass eine PSA Dynamik nicht unbedingt Tumorassoziiert sein muss_._ Bokhorst erklärt dann folgendes Ergebnis dieser Studie:




> ... Wir schlagen eine Modernisierung des Gleason Grades, sowie eine Änderung des Tumorstadiums in ein ≥cT3 als den einzigen Indikator für eine sofortige Umstellung auf eine aktive Behandlung vor. Surrogate Indikatoren (zum Beispiel mehr als zwei positive Biopsiestanzen oder einen schnell steigenden PSA Wert) sollte nicht eine sofortige aktive Behandlung auslösen, sondern erst einmal nur zu weiteren Untersuchungen führen, um den Verdacht auf ein höheres Krankheitsrisiko zu bestätigen.


Dies sind nun doch sehr mutige Aussagen, die dem aktuellen Vorgehen eher nicht entsprechen. Allerdings dürfte heutzutage sowieso die AS Überwachung durch Bildgebung hin optimiert werden. Ebenso hat es sich gezeigt, dass bei bedeutenden Gleason 4 Anteilen, das Risiko stark zunimmt, und man zu einer aktiven Therapie wie Operation oder Bestrahlung wechseln sollte. Eine Gleason Reklassifizierung, die im Wesentlichen zwischen Gleasen 7a, 7b und ≥8 unterscheidet, ist in Diskussion.

Hinweisen möchte ich darauf, dass das Risiko am Prostatakrebs zu versterben auch bei Aktiver Überwachung nicht gegen Null tendiert, denn es wird leider immer ein paar übersehene Hochrisikosituationen geben, aber es erscheint äußerst niedrig. Eine generelle aktive Therapie würde dies kaum verbessern können, denn auch dabei würden nicht alle diese indolenten Hochrisikopatienten kurativ behandelbar sein, aber alle behandelten Männer würden das volle Therapierisiko tragen.

Weiterhin ist zu berücksichtigen, dass das Todesrisiko aus anderen Gründen bei diesen Männern um ein vielfaches höher liegt, aber meist sträflich unberücksichtigt bleibt! Urologen sind halt keine Allgemeinmediziner.

Auch die Lebenserwartung meint es nicht immer gut mit uns, müssen wir doch alle irgendwann einmal gehen. Und ob der PSA Wert dann 0.01ng/ml oder 35ng/ml ist  wen kümmerts?!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[1]:* Leonard P. Bokhorst; A Decade of Active Surveillance in the PRIAS Study: An Update and Evaluation of the Criteria Used to Recommend a Switch to Active Treatment.

----------

